# Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???



## Jerkwolf (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle,
bei mir haben in den letzen 2 Jahren 4 Lowrance Geräte (527c/ 3x das HDS5) den Geist aufgegeben und irgendwie is das Vertrauen gegenüber der Firma verschwunden.

Was gibt es für Alternativen, womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Ich finde 800€ nich wenig und würde gerne in etwas Zuverlässiges investieren, is halt nich so schön wenn man mitten im Nebel auf der Ostsee steht und das Ding plötzlich den Geist aufgibt.
Schön das es noch den guten alten Kompass gibt...

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## Seewolf 01 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

naja....den guten alten Kompass kannst du nie ersetzten!
Wie haste denn das gschafft?
Das HDS 5...3 Mal zu schrotten, wie geht das denn?
Erzähl doch bitte mal, was du da für Probleme hattest.


----------



## Fordfan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Hi,
also das würde mich nun aber auch mal interessieren wie das geht ein HDS 3x zu schrotten.

Rene


----------



## Jerkwolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Also das erste Gerät hat gute 3 Jahre funktioniert (527c glaub ich), dann blieb jegliche Anzeige stehen (Echo/GPS) und der Bildschirm fing an zu flackern bis er schließlich komplett ausfiel.

Dann gab's das neue HDS5, was nach genau 3 Monaten mitten im Betrieb Aussetzter hatte bis schließlich auch keinerlei Anzeige mehr lief (Gewährleistung, neue Software), nach dem ersten erneuten Einsatz genau die gleichen Probleme, ruckende Anzeige bis zum anschließenden Totalausfall. ( Garantie, neues Gerät)
Hat jetzt 6 Monata funktioniert bis zum Totalausfall ohne Vorzeichen, einfach Tot.

Ich habe mich sehr an dieses nautische Hilfsmittel gewöhnt und möchte dies auch weiter nutzen aber die einzige Lehre bisher ist das man sich 0,0% darauf verlassen kann.

Vom nicht vorhandenen Service mal ganz zu schweigen, keine Erklärung, kein Anruf, nix. 
Yankees hat, scheint ne USA Firmenpilosophie zu sein.


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Du bist dir aber sicher,dass zum Zeitpunkt der Totalausfälle nicht einfach nur das Akku total leergezogen war? Das macht sich nämlich auf die gleiche Art und Weise bemerkbar.


----------



## Jerkwolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Nein, 
am Akku liegt's nicht. 
Am Geber auch nicht, Sicherung ist auch verbaut.
Es scheit ein elektronisches Problem zu sein, das erste hab ich über Ebay als defekt verkauf, nach Lettland.
Von dem Käufer wurde mir dann berichtet das er etliche Kleinteile Tauschen musste und dann funzte es wieder.
Aber hier gibt es keinen der die Geräte repariert, max. gibt's ne neue Software, falls es mehr wird fliegt das Gerät in den Müll und es gibt was neues. So die Aussage eines großen Echolot Händlers mir gegenüber am Tel. .
....


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Sehr mysteriös. Bei meinem HDS gab es bis jetzt keine Probleme.
Wurde dir beim Austausch wenigstens der Advantage Service angeboten?


----------



## Jerkwolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Nein, nie gehört.
Is so ne Art Garantieverlängerung?


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Da kannst du dir für einen relativ schmalen Taler (Zuzahlung)  gleich ein besseres Lowrance Gerät aussuchen (Upgrade). In deinem Fall HDS 7 oder höher. 

http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Support/Advantage-Service/


----------



## Jerkwolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Dank dir erstmal, 
das klingt schon mal sehr gut!
Das letzte Gerät is ja jetzt vom Händler eingeschick und ich werd mal anrufen und fragen wie es mit dem Service aussieht.
So schaukelt man sich von 800 auf 1000€ usw. aber wenn es funzt...

Wir werden sehen die Frage is halt ob es bei einer anderen Firma besser wäre z.B. Garmin?
Müsste halt auch wieder alles neu angeschafft werden, Karten, Geber, Halterung und und....


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Gern geschehen. Kannst ja mal hier schreiben,wie die Geschichte weiter geht,bzw. welches Gerät es denn letztendlich geworden ist.


----------



## Pernod (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Der Witz war gut. :g

Ich kenne einige Leute,die von Humminbird zu Lowrance gewechselt sind und den Schritt nie bereut haben.


----------



## Jerkwolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Ok,
ich Berichte natürlich wie es weitergeht.
Falls es nen Vorschlag gibt gerne mit Modellangabe das ich mir mal nen Bild machen kann.

Ist Garmin ne Alternative? 
Ich kenne 2 Bootsvermieter die ihre Komplette Flotte umgerüstet haben, leider ist mein Norwegisch zu schlecht um weiter nachzufragen.


----------



## pxrxx12 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Wenn ich einmal meinen Senf dazu geben darf:

Ich bin von Humminbird (nur Echolot) und Genonav 4 (nur Navi) zu Raymarine A50D (Kombi) gekommen. Wollte eigentlich ein Elite 5 von Lowrance kaufen (war gerade rausgekommen), der Händler hat mir "mangels Qualität" davon abgeraten. Ich erzähle Euch nicht, wer das war, man würde staunen.
Das Raymarine war mir als Portable in der Praxis zu schwer und unhandlich und frass zu viel Strom. Daher habe ich dann mein erstes Garmin 521S gekauft. Habe es vor kurzem in einem absoluten Bestzustand, trotz einiger Norge und Irland Aufenthalte(immer mit offenen Booten), an einen Petrijünger an der Ostsee verkauft, der bisher damit ebenfalls sehr zufrieden ist.
Fahre seit kurzem mit einem Garmin Echomap 50s. Wenn die ersten Versuche auf größeren Seen nicht zu viel versprochen haben, ist das augenblicklich das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auf dem Markt. Klasse Navigationsleistung und eine tolles hochauflösendes 500Watt Echolot mit einer klaren Signaltrennung und sehr scharfen Bildern.
Habe parallel dazu das neue Raymarine Dragonfly ausprobieren können.
Im normalen Echolotbetrieb ist es mit dem Garmin vergleichbar, für mich war das Garmin noch eine Spur besser in der Darstellung. Mitfahrer haben das eher etwas zu Gunsten des Raymarine gesehen.
Warum ich letztlich wieder bei Garmin geblieben bin, hat drei Gründe.
1. Die Garmin Geräte gehören einfach zu den robustesten auf dem Markt (werden viele Bootsvermieter bestätigen)
2. Die Garmin Bluechart Karten haben einen für den Angelerfolg auf See entscheidenden Vorteil: Sie besitzen einen "FischerMODUS", der die Tiefenlinien Gewässer Struktur genauestens darstellen kann, so dass die Information über mögliche Hotspots um ein Vielfaches besser ist, als es eine normale Navigationskarte (z.B. Navionics auf Lowrance,Raymarine) zu leisten vermag.
3. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt

Und.. Sonderscans wie SideScan,Struktur Scan,Downvision oder ähnliches sind für mich überflüssige Ausstattungsmerkmale, die ich zum Angeln nicht brauche. In norwegische Tiefen dringen sie eh nicht vor. Also, warum dafür unnötig Geld ausgeben?

Das Echomap 50s kostet komplett mit Zweifrequenz Swinger (Salzwasser bis 240m) ca 450 Euro. In dieser Qualität kann das kein anderer Hersteller zu einem vergleichbaren Preis augenblicklich anbieten.


----------



## Pernod (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Das war kein Witz, denn ich kenne genug die so wie ich sehr zufrieden mit Humminbird sind, einige die gewechselt haben und sich jetzt ärgern...
> 
> HB und L überholen sich laufend und sind so gut wie gleichwertig, deshalb weiß ich nicht was Du Dich aufbläst Pernod...




Kneift die Mütze ein wenig? Wo bitte schön habe ich mich aufgeblasen?


----------



## volkerm (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Bei Humminbird und Lowrance bin ich in unserem Amateurbereich relativ unsicher, ob da ausser der Aufkleber und der Werbung nicht der Rest- das Innenleben- gleich ist. Kommt eh aus China.


----------



## ulf (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Hallo

Ich fürchte die Leitungen im Fehlerfall sind bei allen Angelsachsen etwas gleich (Null). Innerhalbe der Garantiezeit wird die Hardware relativ kulant getauscht. Danach schaut's eher düster aus, und das bis in die 1000 Euro-Preisklasse.
Bei SW-Fehlern und verbesserungsvorschlägen hab ich bei Garmin die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die wohl Old Europe einen Sch... interessiert.
Also kaufen, was einem am besten gefällt und dann hoffen, daß es möglichst lage hält. 

@paree12: Weist Du zufällig, ob die Openseamap-Karten auf dem Echomap 50s laufen?
Hab grade gesehen, daß das erst ein paar Monate auf dem Markt ist, das macht mich bei Garmin immer etwas nervös ;-). Openseamap scheint zu gehen.

Gruß Ulf, der auch grade nach einem Kombigerät sucht.


----------



## Jerkwolf (20. August 2013)

*AW: Welches Echolot/GPS Kombigerät ???*

Hallo an alle,
es ist soweit, nach mehr als 8 Wochen wurde das Gerät nun in ein HDS 5 Gen2 gewandelt.
Mal schauen wie lange dieses hält???

Kleiner Tipp an alle: Kassenbon gut aufheben!!!#q

Natürlich wieder keine Auskunft was defekt ist/war....


MfG#h


----------

